# Anyone deal with



## 480/277 (Nov 12, 2012)

Watch Repairs USA in NY?


----------



## Uwe W. (Jan 7, 2009)

In what respect sparky, for servicing a Laco that you own I assume? I've never heard of them, but that doesn't mean anything. Since they boast to be an "any brand" repair shop, I'd also post your question in the Public Forum as you're far more likely to get the feedback you're looking for there.


----------



## JSal (Aug 27, 2012)

480/277 said:


> Watch Repairs USA in NY?


I live in NY but I have never heard of them.

A quick Google search produced the following...

Watch Repairs USA Complaints, Reviews - Watch Repair Scam

I would keep looking for other options...


----------



## Uwe W. (Jan 7, 2009)

JSal said:


> Watch Repairs USA Complaints, Reviews - Watch Repair Scam


Wow! Good find; it was interesting reading the customer's comments on that web site. Imagine sending an original Laco B-Uhr to a place like that.


----------



## JSal (Aug 27, 2012)

Uwe W. said:


> Wow! Good find; it was interesting reading the customer's comments on that web site. Imagine sending an original Laco B-Uhr to a place like that.


I cringe at just the thought...


----------



## 480/277 (Nov 12, 2012)

First I'm not a watch freak like most here. I have never even worn a watch before this . My step dad gifted me an original Laco. He landed D-day + 2, thru the bulge. Sometime in Belgium he acquired this watch. Unfortunately I sent this watch to Watch Repairs USA. After I sent the warch i was made aware of the complaints against him. I was hoping they were just people complaining about price, or his shipping policies. Anyways I emailed Adam Carpenteiri last week and asked him to assemble my watch with my parts and please return to me. I told him he could keep the payment , just send me my watch back. He refuses to do this. Which makes me tend to believe the complaints are true. I'm up all night sick over it. As the watch brings back fond memories for me. I also cring to think what I'm going to be getting back.....


----------



## JSal (Aug 27, 2012)

He refuses ? I hope you get the watch back period. 
This place sounds shady. 

I don't know where you are located but I did a Google search and they have a website. In the "contact" section it give an address and a toll free number. 
The address they show is about 10 minutes from where I live. 
It says on the website that "walk in appointments are not available at this time". I called the toll free number and there is a message that says you can dial an extension (doesn't work) or leave a message. You can't because it says "sorry you are having trouble" and then disconnects you. 
This is all a bad sign and I assume this is just some address that is used to have the watches sent and there are no actual offices or repair facility located at that address. 
But I am curious and I when I have time I am going to drop by during the business hours they have posted on their website. I will report back here with my findings. 
I can only imagine how you must feel and I truly hope this has a happy ending for you.


----------



## 480/277 (Nov 12, 2012)

JSal said:


> He refuses ? I hope you get the watch back period.
> This place sounds shady.


Yes. I told him keep the money, just assemble my watch with my parts and return to me. He told me of his integrity , pride in his work , and that his word meant something.
His self acclaimed traits are more important than the customers wishes.

IF I ever see my original watch again iit will go directly to Laco.


----------



## JSal (Aug 27, 2012)

480/277 said:


> Yes. I told him keep the money, just assemble my watch with my parts and return to me. He told me of his integrity , pride in his work , and that his word meant something.
> His self acclaimed traits are more important than the customers wishes.
> 
> IF I ever see my original watch again iit will go directly to Laco.


You mean you demanded your watch back and he refuses?

I'd love to meet this guy. Walk in there, demand your watch back and see what the weasel says then...


----------



## 480/277 (Nov 12, 2012)

Yes. He said he would finish the repair and hold the watch if I filed a dispute with visa .Which I did.
Then I filed with NY Dept of Consumer Protection. But they admit they have no authority.

I need to find a NY attorney that can answer if he has the legal right to keep my watch . The attorneys I talked to so far direct me to consumer protection depts because there's not enough money in it for them.

When I get home from work I think I'll call Rockville Ctr police dept and ask.


----------



## 480/277 (Nov 12, 2012)

Called the police... Told me it was a civil matter
Small claims => $5000
Civil = < $5000 can collect attorney fees
Looking for an attorney
Can someone post a pic of my watch so we can get an idea of a value? Or does anyone know what they are worth . I'm guessing 
$5000 am I off ?


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

480/277 said:


> Called the police... Told me it was a civil matter
> Small claims => $5000
> Civil = < $5000 can collect attorney fees
> Looking for an attorney
> ...


Difficult to say without knowing the exact condition. Here in Europe those 55mm WW II B-watches sell from 3200 to 10.000 Euro. Check Chrono24.com and fliegeruhren-buse.de for references.


----------



## JSal (Aug 27, 2012)

480/277 said:


> Called the police... Told me it was a civil matter
> Small claims => $5000
> Civil = < $5000 can collect attorney fees
> Looking for an attorney
> ...


I just picked one up recently and it will be arriving any day now.

How come you need someone to post pics of "your" watch ?

Are you unable to post pics for some reason, or is it that you don't have any pics of your actual watch and you want someone to post pics of a similar watch ?

I'm going to send you a PM.


----------



## DragonDan (Dec 22, 2009)

This is horrendous, mainly because it is an irreplaceable family heirloom. Basically, you declined the repair offer, but he still did work on it and now refuses to send it back - is that correct? You should not be responsible for work you did not authorize


----------



## 480/277 (Nov 12, 2012)

On my iPhone and I'm ignorant on how to link photobucket. I thought if I posted a pic of the condition it might help with a guesstimate .


----------



## JSal (Aug 27, 2012)

480/277 said:


> On my iPhone and I'm ignorant on how to link photobucket. I thought if I posted a pic of the condition it might help with a guesstimate .


Email them to me and I will post them here for you. I will PM you with my email address.


----------



## 480/277 (Nov 12, 2012)

DragonDan
I sent the watch. He sent an estimate. I paid the estimate in full. After that I was sent links to BBB and a couple Internet complaint/ fraud sites.
I emailed the owner and told him I wanted him to stop work. Assemble my watch with my original parts ,return to me, he could keep the money.
He said no, he would finish the repairs, and said I was contractually obligated.
I believe I found an attorney. Either way I believe I am never to see that watch with the original movement ever again.


----------



## JSal (Aug 27, 2012)

480/277 said:


> On my iPhone and I'm ignorant on how to link photobucket. I thought if I posted a pic of the condition it might help with a guesstimate .


OK... Here are the pictures of your watch...


----------



## JSal (Aug 27, 2012)

It looks to be in nice shape except for the missing piece of Lume on the minute hand.

I also think I see the piece of Lume that broke off between the 26 & 27 minute marks.

Too bad you don't have a pic of the movement.

There are a few experts here. Uwe the Admin is one of them. He should be around soon to comment.


----------



## 480/277 (Nov 12, 2012)

Yes the Lume was one reason to send in. And that is the chip you see at the bottom. But it ran well. The part that the watch band went to also need to be straighten . And it needed a strap to be able to wear it. Dad said originally it had a single leather strap.
Thank you again for your help!


----------



## DragonDan (Dec 22, 2009)

That's quite a timepiece. I really hope you get it sorted out - keep us posted! 
I do stick to my thinking that he is doing more work than you authorized, especially since you paid his estimate and he still wants to do work on it. "contractually obligated"? I think not.

I would fight tooth and nail (and with a bevy of lawyers) to get this watch back. I strongly believe in the value of a family heirloom, it goes way beyond money.


----------



## 480/277 (Nov 12, 2012)

I did retain an attorney . We'll see.


----------



## 480/277 (Nov 12, 2012)

Received an email the watch will be finished next Friday . Will inspect to make sure it's my movement. Just emailed Laco to see about the factory inspecting/ working on watch.
Will post pics when I get it back from watch repairs USA if anyone's interested.


----------



## Uwe W. (Jan 7, 2009)

480/277 said:


> Received an email the watch will be finished next Friday . Will inspect to make sure it's my movement. Just emailed Laco to see about the factory inspecting/ working on watch.
> Will post pics when I get it back from watch repairs USA if anyone's interested.


Once you have it back I'd encourage you to post a synopsis of this drama in the Public Forum. It's great that many U.S. Laco owners will now have some warning to avoid this company, but its information that the entire watch community should be aware of too.

Please continue to keep us posted on the fate of your Laco. And I'd request a full repair report from the person repairing your watch. Such information is invaluable if you end up sending it to Laco in the future.

I'm keeping my fingers crossed that everything works out well in the end. Good luck.


----------



## JSal (Aug 27, 2012)

480/277 said:


> Received an email the watch will be finished next Friday . Will inspect to make sure it's my movement. Just emailed Laco to see about the factory inspecting/ working on watch.
> Will post pics when I get it back from watch repairs USA if anyone's interested.


Did your lawyers ever contact him ?

Is that why you received a call back saying the watch will be ready next Friday ?

Didn't he threaten at one time that if you took any action or stopped payment you wouldn't see your watch.

I am praying for you that it comes back quickly, safely, and just the way you wanted it.


----------



## 480/277 (Nov 12, 2012)

JSal said:


> Did your lawyers ever contact him ?
> 
> Is that why you received a call back saying the watch will be ready next Friday ?
> 
> ...


Have not spoke with the lawyer since I received the email. I did forward him a copy of the email. Waiting to hear back.

Adam at watch repairs USA did tell me if I filed a dispute with visa he would hold the watch till the dispute was settled. I advised attorney I filed a dispute and was waiting for his advisement.

Best case at this point is I receive my watch. And nothing detrimental has occurred to prevent Laco from restoring this to as close to original as can be...


----------



## 480/277 (Nov 12, 2012)

Yes the lawyer did contact WR USA

Watch is suppose to ship Friday . So I should hopefully have early next week. Adam at Watch Repair USA is suppose to send pics via email, including movement and I'll post my pics when I receive .
Fingers crossed for next Tuesday .


----------



## 480/277 (Nov 12, 2012)

*Laco back from Watch Repairs USA*

Well last week Adam from WR USA said my watch would ship on the 14th. It did. I received today. Underwelmed.
I should be gratefull to have just gotten the watch back. He insisted he was going to finish the repair and did not assemble my parts as I asked. He did not install a strap because he did not realize the pins were permenent and his strap would not work. He said he would credit my CC for the strap. The pin is still bent. He did not refinish my hands but replaced them. I can wind the watch and it runs but you can not set the watch. Looks like he replaced my original crystal, not sure though. Taking pics if someone can post for me please.


----------



## Uwe W. (Jan 7, 2009)

*Re: Laco back from Watch Repairs USA*

He replaced your hands with what?!?! I hope you received the original hands back with the watch. I'll send you a PM with my email address if you need those photos posted.


----------



## DragonDan (Dec 22, 2009)

Yes, Any good watchmaker will send the old parts back. I hope they were in the box


----------



## Uwe W. (Jan 7, 2009)

*Re: Laco back from Watch Repairs USA*

These are the images of 480/277's watch that he sent me for posting:

















I'm just about to log off and haven't any time to study them in detail, but here are a few quick thoughts:
- although it looks in every way to have a D5 movement, there's something amiss with it. The typical Laco script near the third wheel looks to be missing and the image isn't sharp enough for me to tell what's written there.
- I'm definitely not liking where the regulator is positioned.
- at a quick glance the hands look right (where they replaced or re-lumed?), but it would be better to see a photo of them spread apart.
- unfortunately the watch is running, because I would have liked to look at the balance wheel on this movement


----------



## 480/277 (Nov 12, 2012)

I can't set the time to move the hands. Will wait til they move apart. Which/what is third wheel and I'll get a better photo. Will take a profile of the crystal too. 
Thanks Uwe W


----------



## 480/277 (Nov 12, 2012)

DragonDan said:


> Yes, Any good watchmaker will send the old parts back. I hope they were in the box


No parts in box . I emailed him again . Told him I was underwhelmed and I wanted my parts back. Doubt I'll see anything.


----------



## Uwe W. (Jan 7, 2009)

What makes you think that the hands were replaced? The hands on your watch look original (in shape) and I'd be surprised if this guy in NY managed to source a replacement set of hands for a 55 mm '40s B-Uhr. It looks to me like the hands were re-lumed. When you look at the hands from different angles can you see if they're made from a blued metal?

The writing on the movement I was referring to is at the 10 o'clock position in the photo. Normally this would have "Laco" written in the company's script with "22 Steine" underneath it. However, if you could write down everything that you can read on the movement that would be even better. Also, a photo of the inside of the case back would be good. Does the number on the movement match the one written on the case back?

One other thing: Were you provided a list of what work would be performed as part of the quote the company gave you? Or was there detailed service information included on the invoice? It would be very interesting if you could share that information for the purposes of this discussion.

One thing is certain, if it were my watch I wouldn't wind it any more or try to adjust the hands. I'd package it very carefully and send it off to Laco for a complete inspection.


----------



## JSal (Aug 27, 2012)

I was afraid something like this would happen.

The picture is fuzzy but I would agree it doesn't look like the LACO script logo. But the fuzziness can make things appear odd.

As Uwe said, it would be nice to see clear shots and also see the inside of the caseback along with the movement. 
Hopefully the serial numbers match.

I also agree with Uwe as the the hands... Wondering where he would get a set to replace the originals.

Maybe he just charged you for new hands and re-lumed yoir old ones. If not, get those old ones back.

I wish you all the best. Keep us informed.


----------



## 480/277 (Nov 12, 2012)

DragonDan said:


> Yes, Any good watchmaker will send the old parts back. I hope they were in the box





Uwe W. said:


> What makes you think that the hands were replaced? The hands on your watch look original (in shape) and I'd be surprised if this guy in NY managed to source a replacement set of hands for a 55 mm '40s B-Uhr. It looks to me like the hands were re-lumed. When you look at the hands from different angles can you see if they're made from a blued metal?


Yes the outside of the hands are blue like originals. They just look like the cheap ones you see on EBay .



Uwe W. said:


> The writing on the movement I was referring to is at the 10 o'clock position in the photo. Normally this would have "Laco" written in the company's script with "22 Steine" underneath it.


It says. D303
22 Steine



Uwe W. said:


> However, if you could write down everything that you can read on the movement that would be even better. Also, a photo of the inside of the case back would be good. Does the number on the movement match the one written on the case back?


I have a good pic of back cover and a better pic of movement, can I send to you?The numbers match on both sides of case and movement.



Uwe W. said:


> One other thing: Were you provided a list of what work would be performed as part of the quote the company gave you? Or was there detailed service information included on the invoice? It would be very interesting if you could share that information for the purposes of this discussion.


Yes but I just received an email for Adam that said he did not replace any parts. Quote from email
"We were able to use all existing parts - restoring them to proper functionality.. Thusforth, there was no original parts to return."



Uwe W. said:


> One thing is certain, if it were my watch I wouldn't wind it any more or try to adjust the hands. I'd package it very carefully and send it off to Laco for a complete inspection.


 As soon as possible it will be on its way


----------



## 480/277 (Nov 12, 2012)

Also his reply to my not being able to set the time

"Also, do you know how to operate this watch? If you do not know how to set the time I worry you may damage our tireless work."


----------



## JSal (Aug 27, 2012)

480/277 said:


> Also his reply to my not being able to set the time
> 
> "Also, do you know how to operate this watch? If you do not know how to set the time I worry you may damage our tireless work."


Boy that sounds like a crock to cover his butt so he can blame you for it not working now.

I have googled and search for pictures of LACO B-Uhr movements. I could not find one that said D303 in place of the word LACO in script on the movement.

I'm no authority so I'd wait for others, or Uwe to see what they say.

I sure wish you had opened the watch and taken pictures of the movement before you sent it in to that guy.


----------



## Uwe W. (Jan 7, 2009)

480/277 said:


> Yes the outside of the hands are blue like originals. They just look like the cheap ones you see on EBay .


I still think they're the original hands with new lume. I've never seen replacement hands on eBay for a 55 mm original B-Uhr with a Durowe movement.



480/277 said:


> It says. D303, 22 Steine


Well, that's very cool. It's not a Laco signed movement, which can mean a number of things, but it's definitely a Durowe movement. You should consider this to be a bonus!



480/277 said:


> I have a good pic of back cover and a better pic of movement, can I send to you?The numbers match on both sides of case and movement.


Yes, of course. Send it through.



480/277 said:


> Yes but I just received an email for Adam that said he did not replace any parts. Quote from email
> "We were able to use all existing parts - restoring them to proper functionality.. Thusforth, there was no original parts to return."


That isn't a surprise and supports my belief that those are the hand that were originally on the watch. As I stated before, it wasn't likely that the company you sent your watch to were going to source original parts for your watch.


----------



## 480/277 (Nov 12, 2012)

Thanks guys, hopefully they are all my parts. That would be a best case for me at this point . Uwe W I sent you addition photos . Thanks again I REALLY appreciate all the help I received here!!!!


----------



## Uwe W. (Jan 7, 2009)

I had a few theories as to the unusual movement marking, but wanted to wait until I saw the serial number, which as it turns out is a very high one. Most original B-Uhr models that we get to see here have much lower numbers. 

This model was produced toward the end of the war, most definitely built mid- to late-1944, a time of very limited resources and waning manpower. Desperate to continue production at all costs, would it be a stretch to imagine Durowe (and Laco) using every component possible to complete the build of a watch? With the end drawing increasingly near, taking the time to engrave the Laco logo onto a component pilfered from another project would have indeed been a superfluous exercise.

Very nice Laco!

Just as a side note, I have seen Durowe movements with serial numbers in the 16,000s that were signed with the Laco logo, which really makes this watch a true anomaly.


----------



## JSal (Aug 27, 2012)

I like your theory and it is a very good possibility.

What puzzles me is that wouldn't it take just as long to add "D303" as it would "Laco" to the movement ?

You know much more than I do Uwe about these watches. I had assumed all along that the "D" of the D303 stood for Durowe. Could it be possible that this is a "generic" part that Durowe made during the war as a spare/replacement part? Could the watch have been sent in for repair at one time (back in the forties) or could this be a modern replacement ?

I still like you theory as it lends itself to being a rare example which excites me. When collecting old military arms I always looked for those items.

They are sometimes had very cheaply because the seller thinks the item has been altered. The fun part comes when doing the research to document your find.


----------



## Uwe W. (Jan 7, 2009)

JSal said:


> What puzzles me is that wouldn't it take just as long to add "D303" as it would "Laco" to the movement ?


No, that was why I suggested "part pilfering". I can image the bin for the "Laco" engraved wheel bridges was empty and the watchmaker assembling the movement borrowed the necessary part from a generic supply intended for the manufacture of another watch - or pocket watch.

Of course I'm just spitballing and presenting likely scenarios, but I won't leave it at that. I've already started to do some digging into this subject.


----------



## JSal (Aug 27, 2012)

Uwe W. said:


> No, that was why I suggested "part pilfering". I can image the bin for the "Laco" engraved wheel bridges was empty and the watchmaker assembling the movement borrowed the necessary part from a generic supply intended for the manufacture of another watch - or pocket watch.
> 
> Of course I'm just spitballing and presenting likely scenarios, but I won't leave it at that. I've already started to do some digging into this subject.


Ok... That is what I generally meant when I asked if it could be a "generic" part. I was going to say "for another manufacturer" but then I thought that over because I figured at that time they might be hard pressed to make anything for anyone else during a war effort and that these might have been spare parts for damaged watches. 
That's the only reason I think they might have been concetrating on the Luftwaffe's works and not their own.

During WWII the M1 Carbine was built mostly by Inland (general Motors). But to keep up with demand they commissioned other companies to make the gun. Companies like Winchester, Irwin Pederson (Saginaw Steering Gear), Underwood, National Postal Meter, Quality HMC, IBM Corp, STD PRO (Standard products), Rock-Ola, & Commercial Controls... So you can see the many odd manufacturers you would never think would make guns...

These guns would be damaged or need rebuilding. They would go back to the arsenal and the gunsmiths would have bins with parts from ALL the manufactures. So today almost all of these guns are a mixture of different makers.
The M1 Garand is the same way. Some collectors try to put them back together with original parts correct for the serial number range. There were updates made that superseded some parts. Others like to keep them the way they are because they feel by changing the mixed parts is disturbing the actual history of that gun. But most collectors value guns in original issued condition so even the ones that were put back together by collectors with all original parts (ie all inland, or all winchester parts of the serial # date range) are of higher value. They gather all these parts and then assemble the gun. Once assembled they tear it down and have all the parts refinished in fresh parkerizing or bluing depending on the part and reassembled to look new and original. 
I know you will come up with the definitive answer. If anyone can its you. |>


----------



## 480/277 (Nov 12, 2012)

I took out the letter my step dad gave me with the watch. He said he took this off a German supply train in late 44 or early 45. "It had this (meaning the watch), parachutes , flags and other supplies in it"
As a side note, Ray gave me the watch a few years before he died.
I do remember talking with him and he said there were a bunch of these in boxes. My guess is if they were recons they were not reissued.

I do know he never had the watch worked on.

I kept the watch in a safe since he gave it to me. After he died last year I would occasionally take it out . And I'll admit it , I cried.
Till one day in Sept I took it out, and it made me happy. I knew it was time this watch came out of the safe.
Hopefully it is as you say ,all my parts and all I'm out is money for sending it to that guy.
I'm sure when Laco sends it back I'll be wearing the watch and a big smile......

Thanks to all
Especially Uwe W and JSal
I appreciate your kind help more than you can know....


----------



## JSal (Aug 27, 2012)

I'm fairly sure from what Uwe has stated that your parts are original and not only that but you have a nice rare piece on your hands.

No need to thank me. All I did was post a few pics for you. It was my pleasure to help out.

I can't wait to hear what LACO says about the watch and what information Uwe digs up.


----------



## Uwe W. (Jan 7, 2009)

480/277 said:


> I took out the letter my step dad gave me with the watch. He said he took this off a German supply train in late 44 or early 45. "It had this (meaning the watch), parachutes , flags and other supplies in it"


As you pointed out everything has its time and place, and sometimes a physical memento can help us along the path of grieving.

Based on your photos I'm pretty confident the watch has all of its original parts - minus the strap of course - but even then Laco sells a nice replica of the closed-loop original that is meant for use on fixed bars. Considering that your experience with that NY shop could have been much, much worse, I hope you don't feel too down about how things have unfolded so far. Overshadowing the entire incident will be its trip to Laco, which will add another intriguing chapter to this B-Uhr's story. It's journey back to the place it originally came from deepens its allure, and in the hands of Laco's capable watchmaker, the historic timepiece will be given a second life. It will serve you well into the future, not only as an accurate timepiece, but as a priceless reminder of someone who was once close to you. Be sure to keep his letter safe; it establishes a unarguable provenance for the watch.

Out of historical curiosity, were there any other details in the letter? It would be interesting to know where the train was, and whether it was relocating an airbase or bringing supplies to one. Make sure you keep that letter safe as it's an invaluable provenance for your B-Uhr.


----------



## 480/277 (Nov 12, 2012)

Uwe W. said:


> Considering that your experience with that NY shop could have been much, much worse, I hope you don't feel too down about how things have unfolded so far.
> 
> Out of historical curiosity, were there any other details in the letter? It would be interesting to know where the train was, and whether it was relocating an airbase or bringing supplies to one. Make sure you keep that letter safe as it's an invaluable provenance for your B-Uhr.


Ended in a best case scenario considering everything. That was my hope I'd get my parts back, and it looks like I did.

The letter was not specific. I thought he told me he was in Belgium but the letter said he was in Germany but did not mention a city or location.

I have already emailed Laco and Diana Bott gave me the address. I'm going to send out Saturday . How do you guys send US Post Office, Fed Ex, Ups????


----------



## Uwe W. (Jan 7, 2009)

I'm not in the U.S., but regardless I would definitely use a courier and make sure the package is insured for its full value. Also make sure that the customs paperwork indicates that it's being sent for repairs - you don't want anyone getting dinged for duty or other fees. It will cost more this way, but cutting corners on shipping for a watch like yours just doesn't make any sense, plus you'll have the peace of mind of being able to track the shipment, which should get there within 48 hours.


----------



## 480/277 (Nov 12, 2012)

Update
The watch is crossing the big pond . 

I'm thinking the closed end strap they make for the pilot watch. Thoughts?


----------



## JSal (Aug 27, 2012)

480/277 said:


> Update
> The watch is crossing the big pond .
> 
> I'm thinking the closed end strap they make for the pilot watch. Thoughts?


No doubt about that. Go for it... It completes the watch.


----------



## watchma (Jul 11, 2012)

Forgive me if I'm wrong on either count, but wouldn't that need to be fitted as the watch has fixed bars at the lugs?


----------



## JSal (Aug 27, 2012)

watchma said:


> Forgive me if I'm wrong on either count, but wouldn't that need to be fitted as the watch has fixed bars at the lugs?


I was under the impression the watch was on it way TO Laco, not on its way back. But I could be wrong.

If it is on its way back, he can still add a closed loop strap if he uses the Laco strap.

You are correct on the bars being fixed...

But LACO makes a copy of the original strap and the ends are open. They supply the loose hardware/rivets.


----------



## watchma (Jul 11, 2012)

JSal said:


> I was under the impression the watch was on it way TO Laco, not on its way back. But I could be wrong.


post from OP on december 20th:


> I'm going to send out Saturday


I thought it was on its way back , but OP will confirm most likely 

Nice idea with the strap , a proper use for the screw together rivets - the modern day ones are just there for show of course


----------



## JSal (Aug 27, 2012)

https://shop.laco.de/en/Accessories/pilot-leather-strap-269-mm-.html

LACO states it must be glued first then fixed with the rivets.

Sounds like a really nice replacement strap should someone have a 55mm with a missing, worn or damaged original vintage strap.


----------



## 480/277 (Nov 12, 2012)

The watch is on its way to Laco.
Took a new job and was busy . Sent it first chance I had.


----------



## 480/277 (Nov 12, 2012)

FedEx said it is held for clearance delay, need instruction from importer. Anyone know what that means?


----------



## JSal (Aug 27, 2012)

480/277 said:


> FedEx said it is held for clearance delay, need instruction from importer. Anyone know what that means?


Yes... This is fine and standard procedure. LACO will take care of it. They are the importer. Its just paperwork that has to be completed to clear customs.


----------



## 480/277 (Nov 12, 2012)

Thanks
Again....


----------



## 480/277 (Nov 12, 2012)

Update
Received estimate today.
Payment sent.
Estimate was less than WR USA
And that included the strap!!!
Will report when I get the watch back with pics!!!


----------



## Uwe W. (Jan 7, 2009)

Sounds great! :-!


----------



## Speedicut (Mar 10, 2013)

After lurking the last few days I found this thread and registered just to reply. Sounds like it is turning out well. What a great resource for watch owners to be able to get help on an issue like this. It shows how much people in the forums care about great timepieces and how personal some of the stories can be.

Can't wait to see the pics of the restored watch, 480/277 and best of luck. I already want to run out and buy a Laco!


----------



## CM HUNTER (May 16, 2011)

Wow. Laco's estimate was less expensive than the other guy charged, and that includes the wonderful reproduction strap. Just goes to show what a great company Laco is!|>

We truly need to keep as many of these original 55's alive as possible.


----------



## 480/277 (Nov 12, 2012)

Finally!!!!!
I have the watch back from laco.
I have so much to say but for now
Just a simple question.
The strap is very long. I am using the second to last hole . What do you do with the excess? There has to be at least 6 inches

Pictures will be coming, I promise.


----------



## JSal (Aug 27, 2012)

480/277 said:


> Finally!!!!!
> I have the watch back from laco.
> I have so much to say but for now
> Just a simple question.
> ...


If it is really long and the tail comes up far fast the lugs you can bend it over and slip it back through the metal keeper.

Kind of like they do with the NATO straps.

There was I thread I saw once with pictures but I don't remember what it was titled.

You can look at the NATO straps. I will find a pic and post it.

This will give you the idea...


----------



## 480/277 (Nov 12, 2012)

Thanks JSal
I get it thru the leather keeper but I can't get it thru the metal keeper.
Taking pics now


----------



## 480/277 (Nov 12, 2012)

Ok pics first. How do I post them?


----------



## 480/277 (Nov 12, 2012)

Ok, having some difficulties with the pics, but I'll try to get to a desk top instead of the iPhone .

Anyway, everything since Laco received the watch has gone well. Unlike my previous experience. I received the watch Friday, and this watch has more wrist time than every watch I have owned to date. I usually don't wear a watch , but I do now! Love the look and feel. I understand the obsession... . The watch is huge for my wrist but it sits well and I think looks awesome. The leather strap is the bomb!!! Thanks JSal for the advice, you are right the strap completes the watch!

What a roller coaster ride, but Laco has replaced all my frustration with pure joy. The watch on my wrist brings back wonderful memories for me. Everything I wanted and hoped for. 

Many thanks again to WUS community for helping to turn a nightmare into a successful outcome.

And many thanks to Diana and the Laco team.


----------



## watchma (Jul 11, 2012)

How much did you end up spending on the laco repair out of interest? ,and what did they do to it ? a service/clean and a new strap ?

I know you're not gonna resell it so just interested


----------



## 480/277 (Nov 12, 2012)

I'll have to look at the paper work but I know
The balance staff was replaced
The hands re-lumed 
The pin for stap was fixed or replaced
Strap was installed
Movement was serviced/cleaned
Cost of both repairs was a bunch.
Having the watch back/ running and looking good,priceless.
Every time I look at it I smile


----------



## watchma (Jul 11, 2012)

Monsieur , you are really spoiling us not supplying the fixed pics in a timely manner


----------



## 480/277 (Nov 12, 2012)




----------



## fenian (Feb 22, 2013)

480/277 said:


> And many thanks to Diana and the Laco team.


That is a fantastic picture you just posted. Not to mention, since I found this thread I have been glued to it...You could almost write and publish an official memoir, with a trip across the pond to find the place that your father 'tactically acquired' it, a trip to the Laco business, etc etc!

You are truly a lucky man.

Also, I have to say that my brief interaction with Diana, and Laco, has been superb and it really gives a person confidence to do business with a company that has terrific follow-through. All of my emails were quickly responded to by Diana, and were very thorough. Just a fantastic company. As a side note to a side note, my Laco 'Squad' Einsatzuhr has turned out to be my most accurate automatic timepiece, averaging about +1 second/week!


----------



## 480/277 (Nov 12, 2012)




----------



## Moffett (Nov 12, 2012)

That is a true pice of history with a great story to be told. I'm glad it is valued and appreciated like it deserves, and it's not being locked away in a dark vault anymore.


----------



## 480/277 (Nov 12, 2012)

Been on my wrist daily... But not at work.
has been running consistent -7 seconds a day


----------

